# Long Life to GBATemp!



## multiboy2k (Oct 25, 2002)

To be verbally repeated atleast 15 times a day!




Kiv, Keep up the good works dude!


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

hey thanks but similiar posts are open yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gotta close..

*click*


----------

